# ICD9 Coding Question



## TAL9250

I am looking for a DX Code for "Elevated BNP".   

Thanks in advance for any help!

Teresa


----------



## Gemini18

TAL9250 said:


> I am looking for a DX Code for "Elevated BNP".
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Teresa



Hi Teresa -

I just asked one of the hospitalists I work with and he said that means heart failure.


----------



## Scatlot

I would use 790.99, nonspecific findings on examination of blood.  I could not find anything specific to BNP elevation.


----------



## PURNIMA

Hi,

I would agree with Scatlot, the appropriate code for Elevated BNP is 790.99.  

Plasma BNP - Brain natriuretic peptide is a 32- amino acid polypeptide and an increase in plasma BNP (greater than 100 pg per mL) is a marker for CHF

Hope this helps you.

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------



## MacksMom

*Abnormal, findings, pro-brain natriuretic peptide (BNP)*

I agree with 790.99 as well.

Jennifer L. Haney, CPC, CCC


----------

